# New political sperging sticker?



## Hitman One (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Mal0 (Dec 14, 2021)

What's up with your stickers?


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 14, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> What's up with your stickers?


I honestly don't know, they've been like this for a while. I think I fucked with Brave's darkmode settings but I'm not sure how to unfuck it. It only seems to affect Xenforo sites too.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 14, 2021)

@Hitman One I really like how your MATI sticker looks


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2021)

But I already made my glorious e-peen by circlejerking in A&H, where this new sticker isn't available. 

Neener-neener, Null's a feeder


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 14, 2021)

Open Window Maniac said:


> @Hitman One I really like how your MATI sticker looks


Same, it's like the top hat one would wear to a particularly flamboyant wedding.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 14, 2021)

Why not put it on A & H? 
Null's a coward.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 14, 2021)

I mean Null makes us sit in the shame containment corner for a reason.  I approve of shaming morons with it.  I assume it'll be abused by morons like every other negative sticker because internet stickers are serious business to spergs.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Dec 14, 2021)

it should just be named "politisperg" instead of "Political Sperging" tbh


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 14, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> I honestly don't know, they've been like this for a while. I think I fucked with Brave's darkmode settings but I'm not sure how to unfuck it. It only seems to affect Xenforo sites too.


That's what I figure.  It looks like that on my phone too


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Dec 14, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Why not put it on A & H?
> Null's a coward.


It would be redundant, every post would get it


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 14, 2021)

Why an Easter Island head?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 14, 2021)

PyrrhicRustle said:


> It would be redundant, every post would get it


I wanna give everybody head.


----------



## rage against modernity (Dec 14, 2021)

Strange Wilderness said:


> Why an Easter Island head?


It looks like George Foreman


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 14, 2021)

The posts of me and the boys in every thread:


----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 14, 2021)

Honestly, you trying to avoid the boards getting political by introducing this reaction, is just going to make the site more political and petty  now people can just say something is political when that wasn't even the intent and start a whole bunch of bs for no reason


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

Querent21 said:


> Honestly, you trying to avoid the boards getting political by introducing this reaction, is just going to make the site more political and petty  now people can just say something is political when that wasn't even the intent and start a whole bunch of bs for no reason




no mercy


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice to see my boys from Rapa Nui represented.


----------



## zero-who (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 14, 2021)

Null said:


> no mercy


 no mercy it is, then


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 14, 2021)

Can't believe theres a sticker of Luna Slater's boyfriend


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 14, 2021)

Yuuichirou Kumada said:


> Nice to see my boys from Rapa Nui represented.


What about..._Mata Nui?_


----------



## draggs (Dec 14, 2021)

I for one welcome our new big nosed but not Jew overlords


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 14, 2021)

Moai head or I'm calling the cops.


----------



## Wendy Wheelchair (Dec 14, 2021)

Shouldn't it be a Canadian flag? Canada is full of politispergs and it would shame anyone who is politisperging to be associated with canada


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 14, 2021)

Nearly every post in the Social Justice Warriors thread is getting this rating.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2021)

Wendy Wheelchair said:


> Shouldn't it be a Canadian flag? Canada is full of politispergs and it would shame anyone who is politisperging to be associated with canada


No, because that would glorify Leafs like the late ArmPitCream. Leafs all need to be raked into a pile, burned in anger, and pissed upon.


----------



## Zig Zag (Dec 14, 2021)

It bothers me immensely that the new sticker is not available in this thread.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 14, 2021)

I thought the autism sticker already claimed this role?


----------



## Wendy Wheelchair (Dec 14, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> No, because that would glorify Leafs like the late ArmPitCream. Leafs all need to be raked into a pile, burned in anger, and pissed upon.


...it's a neg rate. How is it glorifying it? It's something you want to avoid


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 14, 2021)

I just want to spam my Easter boi before the Tangata Manu take him away again. 




Also what are the chances of making "respectfully disagree" available on all parts of the forums? 



Meat Target said:


> No, because that would glorify Leafs like the late ArmPitCream. Leafs all need to be raked into a pile, burned in anger, and pissed upon.





Wendy Wheelchair said:


> Shouldn't it be a Canadian flag? Canada is full of politispergs and it would shame anyone who is politisperging to be associated with canada


I'm conflicted on this. On one hand, maple syrup chugging leaf scum deserve the shame, but at the same time they love any sort of attention whether its good or bad. So either way is a loss or a win depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2021)

Wendy Wheelchair said:


> ...it's a neg rate. How is it glorifying it? It's something you want to avoid


It gives them power. They enjoy getting negrated.

Canadians don't shitpost, they dump digital toxic waste.


----------



## Hereitis (Dec 14, 2021)

Definitely need some of these.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 14, 2021)

Now make it in silver.


----------



## Jarolleon (Dec 14, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Why not put it on A & H?
> Null's a coward.


Because a rating which applies to every post on the board is redundant.


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 14, 2021)

This is exactly the kind of thing an electric car-owning, BLM-supporting, social justice warrior libtard Biden voter would add to the site.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 14, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing an electric car-owning, BLM-supporting, social justice warrior libtard Biden voter would add to the site.


i was going to rate you moai, but apparently it's not an option on this board. How dull.

Have a coin instead.


----------



## Starved Artist (Dec 14, 2021)

Can we get a flaming poll booth or a Guillotine rather than a Moai Head?

Cause, the Moai heads are pretty cool and I like the idea - but the meaning? Nah.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Dec 14, 2021)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I thought the autism sticker already claimed this role?


The autism sticker is neutral and almost always redundant anyways.  You're on the Farms, you're somewhere on the spectrum.


----------



## Pixy (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone who receives such a sticker must be instantly redirected to this.


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Dec 14, 2021)

It seems potentially amusing.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 14, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing an electric car-owning, BLM-supporting, social justice warrior libtard Biden voter would add to the site.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 14, 2021)

Moai? More like Kawaii <3


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 14, 2021)

What is this reaction's weight? I want one!!

Looks like -1.

@Null make it -10.


----------



## Null (Dec 14, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> This is exactly the kind of thing an electric car-owning, BLM-supporting, social justice warrior libtard Biden voter would add to the site.


When do I get my car


----------



## 419 (Dec 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Dec 14, 2021)

The moai is going to be so fun to use, thank you.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks like "I deadass don't know how to respond."


----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 14, 2021)

That would deter some folks at my precious Autistic Thunderdome subforum


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 14, 2021)

It brings back memories.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Dec 14, 2021)

rage against modernity said:


> It looks like George Foreman





Android raptor said:


> Can't believe theres a sticker of Luna Slater's boyfriend





draggs said:


> I for one welcome our new big nosed but not Jew overlords





KiwiFuzz said:


> Looks like "I deadass don't know how to respond."


I’m absolutely loving how we’re trying to attribute meaning to this sticker (@KiwiFuzz ’s is my favorite so far).  My stab at an interpretation?  Easter Islanders destroyed their environment and civilization building these Moai, often breaking down into infighting.  Maybe it’s an allegory of what Null feels is happening?






My historysperging aside, embracing the surreal/absurdist direction of stickers is fun.  Hopefully, others respect that kind of humor.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Dec 14, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> I’m absolutely loving how we’re trying to attribute meaning to this sticker (@KiwiFuzz ’s is my favorite so far).  My stab at an interpretation?  Easter Islanders destroyed their environment and civilization building these Moai, often breaking down into infighting.  Maybe it’s an allegory of what Null feels is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jared Diamond can fall face down on a giant dick.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Terrorist (Dec 14, 2021)

Josh when he gets dumdumbroken: GOD FUCKING DAMNIT THIS FUCKING STUPID EASTER ISLAND HEAD IS RUINING THE FUCKING SITE WHY DO I BOTHER WITH YOU FUCKING RETARDS FUCKING FUCK


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 14, 2021)

Cardenio said:


> Moai? More like Kawaii <3


Or Moe


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 14, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> I’m absolutely loving how we’re trying to attribute meaning to this sticker


Maybe it's a big meta-point about forcefully applying political meaning to something completely random/apolitical.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 14, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> I’m absolutely loving how we’re trying to attribute meaning to this sticker (@KiwiFuzz ’s is my favorite so far).  My stab at an interpretation?  Easter Islanders destroyed their environment and civilization building these Moai, often breaking down into infighting.  Maybe it’s an allegory of what Null feels is happening?


He literally says it in the announcement, "save your social credit score". The big stone heads were currency that people couldn't carry around, possibly the world's first physical example of socially-upheld credit. He's saying if you go sperging about politics in on-topic you're tanking any assumed worth you might have had here.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Wormy (Dec 14, 2021)

Why the FUCK are we allowing it's use IN POLITICAL THREADS? Are we seriously penalizing people for talking politics in political threads now? So far, all it's been is a shit fling for people against politics they disagree with.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Why the FUCK are we allowing it's use IN POLITICAL THREADS? Are we seriously penalizing people for talking politics in political threads now? So far, all it's been is a shit fling for people against politics they disagree with.


First people wanted them gone. Then they wanted them back.

Now that they're back, they are mad and want them gone again. Where the fuck is that image... not here... not there... ah! Here it is.






You've become Nintendo fans and Miyamoto is sick of you.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 15, 2021)

Now I'll think of this every time I see or use this rating.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 15, 2021)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> First people wanted them gone. Then they wanted them back.
> 
> Now that they're back, they are mad and want them gone again. Where the fuck is that image... not here... not there... ah! Here it is.


I never wanted them gone. Hell, son, I don't even think I signed on to this chickenshit outfit until after that first vote was held.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 15, 2021)

Open Window Maniac said:


> @Hitman One I really like how your MATI sticker looks


happy at the internet


----------



## Don Yagon (Dec 15, 2021)

And I hoped for "Edgy" razor blade sticker...


----------



## ANobody (Dec 15, 2021)

I still dont get why (mostly) americans are scared shitless of discussing politics in any meaningful, organized fashion


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 15, 2021)

Off topic rating 2: island vacation


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 15, 2021)

I miss the old look of the stickers, and being able to see all of them listed out at the same time. Its probably been years since a post has actually ran the gauntlet.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Dec 15, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Nearly every post in the Social Justice Warriors thread is getting this rating.


Not even a day in and retards are already mass negrating each other with Moai
This is the future that you(null) chose


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 15, 2021)

easter island collapsed because they just wanted to drink sugar water, decimate the environment and jack off to weird statues. could never happen in this day and age.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Dec 15, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Nearly every post in the Social Justice Warriors thread is getting this rating.


I suppose the Donald Trump thread must be next.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 15, 2021)

Starscreams Cape said:


> I suppose the Donald Trump thread must be next.


Happened to both the TES and TDS threads. Also the Covidiot thread. TES thread had more objections to the funny moai.


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2021)

ANobody said:


> I still dont get why (mostly) americans are scared shitless of discussing politics in any meaningful, organized fashion


cuz it's fucking gay and ruins everything retard


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Dec 15, 2021)

The greatest black man who ever lived.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 15, 2021)

Null said:


> cuz it's fucking gay and ruins everything retard


Including, ya know, actual political threads?

Fer fuck's sake, dear leader, if you wanted to just nuke politics on this site there's far less roundabout ways to do it.

Kiwi Farms; the free speech site that penalizes you for talking about politics in political threads.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 15, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Including, ya know, actual political threads?
> 
> Fer fuck's sake, dear leader, if you wanted to just nuke politics on this site there's far less roundabout ways to do it.
> 
> Kiwi Farms; the free speech site that penalizes you for talking about politics in political threads.


I mean maybe if they all figured it out, then it'd stop. But nope. Haters gonna keep on hating and being dumbasses for using anti-political ratings in political threads.

I'm not worried for myself here (personally, I could use some more neg ratings), I'm more worried about everyone else.


----------



## MysticLord (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm not sure that the current sticker system creates the incentives one would want.

There's just one dimension to the social credit score, which broadly measures a number of things:

Ability to identify the culture of the site and adhere to it.
Ability to identify the political leaning of each thread and agree with the users who frequent it.
Ability to make good posts.
Not being a lolcow.
Ability to harvest likes from off-topic discussion boards - which are essentially an entirely different site glommed onto Kiwi Farms by virtue of the old school internet culture here at KF. If that's something the site admin wants, then they should consider it.
One's political leaning, ideally in a manner which encourages engagement (calling one another fascists, Nazis, homosexual, libtards, etc).
The issues with this are:

There aren't measurements for each dimension that you want or don't want on the site.
There aren't stickers that affect multiple measurements, or multiple stickers per post to judge a post based on these measurements.
There aren't completely separate stickers for each board that correlate with the culture or purpose of that board, or in the case of Off-Topic the lack of a purpose. If your sticker scores for the On-Topic boards are nil and those for the Off-Topic boards are very high, then other users should be able to know this and let it reflect on any poor posts you make in the On-Topic boards.
The lack of multiple measurement dimensions means that it's hard to categorize a user based only on their social credit score. A better set of metrics with which users could rate one another's posts would allow users and moderators to quickly categorize other users. If combined with achievements based on those metrics and improved user tools could allow other users to do things, like ignore rampant A&H posters, quickly spot (by KF standards) obsessive weirdos and gayops, identify vote brigaders, and identify good candidates for the staff and moderation teams.
There are a number of problems with implementing this, the biggest of which are limited time/resources, more pressing matters, and designing it to be  backwards compatible with the existing stickers.

The simplest thing to do would be to make 3 scores:

On-Topic: the same as normal but only measured by ratings for posts in the On-Topic boards.
Off-Topic: same as above, but convert the existing ratings to very similar ones (pull out your thesaurus) for the Off-Topic boards that aren't Autistic Thunderdome.
Short Bus: ditto, but with ratings that simultaneously reward the user for making relevant posts while also ridiculing them for wasting precious hosting resources.
Furthermore, you could encourage people to donate by reducing the effect of negative stickers by 1 if they donate money. And give "boosters" that allow them access to an advanced user control panel that lets them do things like ignore people with specific metrics or achievements, automatically follow people, or automatically negrate all posts (up to a certain amount of posts per amount of money donated) certain users make. You could also limit stickers given to certain amount within a certain time rating, based on number of posts, based on sticker rating, and all of those plus the amount and frequency of money donated.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Dec 15, 2021)

MysticLord said:


> I'm not sure that the current sticker system creates the incentives one would want.
> 
> There's just one dimension to the social credit score, which broadly measures a number of things:
> 
> ...


This is a lot of analysis for a number no one gives a shit about. It's not like your score is constantly displaying below your name; autists have to choose to look at their score and get mad about it.


----------



## MysticLord (Dec 15, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> This is a lot of analysis for a number no one gives a shit about. It's not like your score is constantly displaying below your name; autists have to choose to look at their score and get mad about it.


The point is to drive engagement in order to get people to donate money, while making it into a game for users that rewards them for making good and useful posts.


----------



## Clint Torez (Dec 15, 2021)

Null knows he can't outright delete the A&H section of KiwiFarms because doing so would create an autistic forum wide Civil War so he's relegated to making passive aggressive jabs at the politispergs in hope they leave willingly. This won't happen but what else is he to do?


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't really mind a new sticker, more is better and all that. But the intent behind it, I think, is nonsensical. If you want politics gone so badly @Null I don't get why you don't just ban all threads/posts outside of the Thunderdome after a certain date.

Some cows/topics are going to be inherently political and there's an entire section on trannies. If you really want politics gone from the regular boards you can't half-ass it and a rating isn't going to keep people from doing it. Just my two cents on it.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 16, 2021)

Clint Torez said:


> Null knows he can't outright delete the A&H section of KiwiFarms because doing so would create an autistic forum wide Civil War so he's relegated to making passive aggressive jabs at the politispergs in hope they leave willingly. This won't happen but what else is he to do?


I think he should tell the jannies that anytime somebody starts talking about jews or niggers or vaccines or trannies unprompted in a conversation that has nothing to do with it, the jannies can take a quick gander at their post history and if the first page is nothing but niggerdeath and pol sperging they should get a tempban with a smug soycuck bugman reason.

Political autists and A&N rightoids aren't the real problem, the problem is people who think KF is a toilet for speech that's banned everywhere else and don't engage in any other way, because if twitter let them say 'nigger' they'd much rather be on twitter. Just give them a prod or two and they'll leave on their own, because they're not the slightest bit invested in this site and nobody wants them here.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 16, 2021)

But seriously, what is the moai head in reference to?


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 16, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> This is a lot of analysis for a number no one gives a shit about. It's not like your score is constantly displaying below your name; autists have to choose to look at their score and get mad about it.


yeah the real secret purpose of the stickers is to spot the people who overreact about stickers


----------



## Dyn (Dec 16, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> yeah the real secret purpose of the stickers is to spot the people who overreact about stickers


I don't even give people stickers because it's easymode.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I don't really mind a new sticker, more is better and all that. But the intent behind it, I think, is nonsensical. If you want politics gone so badly @Null I don't get why you don't just ban all threads/posts outside of the Thunderdome after a certain date.
> 
> Some cows/topics are going to be inherently political and there's an entire section on trannies. If you really want politics gone from the regular boards you can't half-ass it and a rating isn't going to keep people from doing it. Just my two cents on it.


I am discouraging off topic discussion with a feedback system that already works. You're proposing a hard rule as if it's even possible to empirically determine how much is too much and needs to be banned.

"Jeez NULL! If you want to discourage something why not onboard a dozen new mods and start weighing the grains of salt in a post and banning everyone who has too many!"

Cuz that's stupid. Eat your stickers.


----------



## Neil (Dec 16, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> But seriously, what is the moai head in reference to?








						New political sperging sticker?
					

🗿




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Dyn (Dec 16, 2021)

Null said:


> I am discouraging off topic discussion with a feedback system that already works. You're proposing a hard rule as if it's even possible to empirically determine how much is too much and needs to be banned.
> 
> "Jeez NULL! If you want to discourage something why not onboard a dozen new mods and start weighing the grains of salt in a post and banning everyone who has too many!"
> 
> Cuz that's stupid. Eat your stickers.


I think the moderation team is sorely lacking in minority representation, as cishet white males we can't truly understand how much is 'too much', which is why we should rely on the guidance of transgender and bipoc voices on staff to decide for us by drawing on their lived experience.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I think he should tell the jannies that anytime somebody starts talking about jews or niggers or vaccines or trannies unprompted in a conversation that has nothing to do with it, the jannies can take a quick gander at their post history and if the first page is nothing but niggerdeath and pol sperging they should get a tempban with a smug soycuck bugman reason.
> 
> Political autists and A&N rightoids aren't the real problem, the problem is people who think KF is a toilet for speech that's banned everywhere else and don't engage in any other way, because if twitter let them say 'nigger' they'd much rather be on twitter. Just give them a prod or two and they'll leave on their own, because they're not the slightest bit invested in this site and nobody wants them here.


Just make sure the there's a template that calls them 'sweaty' at the end...


----------



## ANobody (Dec 16, 2021)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I mean maybe if they all figured it out, then it'd stop. But nope. Haters gonna keep on hating and being dumbasses for using anti-political ratings in political threads.
> 
> I'm not worried for myself here (personally, I could use some more neg ratings), I'm more worried about everyone else.


I mean if a polthread starts to get flooded with moai heads its not a big deal to just...ignore them. If a single user gets bombarded because "hehe fuck the commies/fash" then it might be an issue.

TBD i guess


----------



## Wormy (Dec 16, 2021)

Null said:


> I am discouraging off topic discussion with a feedback system that already works. You're proposing a hard rule as if it's even possible to empirically determine how much is too much and needs to be banned.
> 
> "Jeez NULL! If you want to discourage something why not onboard a dozen new mods and start weighing the grains of salt in a post and banning everyone who has too many!"
> 
> Cuz that's stupid. Eat your stickers.


Except, again, you're punishing people for ON topic conversation also.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Except, again, you're punishing people for ON topic conversation also.


I mean if people are reading the trump thread and rating people for talking politics you're probably a goofy fuck who can safely be ignored.

Once again, as spergs complain about stickers, I will remind everyone:
Stickers do not impact your usage of the site. They are there for feedback. What you do with feedback is your call, but if the readers of a thread are reacting overwhelmingly negative to your posts, chances are the majority is right and your posts are shit.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank West said:


> S-someone might d-downvote my post! NULL HELP!


It's a sticker you braindead, pimple licking, NIGGER. Kill yourself.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 16, 2021)

We really should change the Kiwi Emblem in the forum banner to mark this monumental occasion.


----------



## awoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Can we now get Jewish  and Christian  ratings too?


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Dec 16, 2021)

Thank fuck. The number of times I see a thread about something completely unrelated like a pedo getting the rope and then someone comes in and shouts, "And it's all dat damn Trump/Biden/fucking whatever's fault!" with no relevance whatsoever is obscene.
Hail the  May it marks the spergs forever more.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 16, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> We really should change the Kiwi Emblem in the forum banner to mark this monumental occasion.


________________________________
________________________________
___________________________
________________________________________
________________________________


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 16, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> ________________________________
> ________________________________
> ___________________________
> ________________________________________
> ________________________________


It's all fucked up on my phone screen.

But I know what it is.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 16, 2021)

ANobody said:


> I mean if a polthread starts to get flooded with moai heads its not a big deal to just...ignore them. If a single user gets bombarded because "hehe fuck the commies/fash" then it might be an issue.
> 
> TBD i guess


And that's the thing, you won't see me complain, but other people have their own way to react to such things.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 16, 2021)

Null said:


> I mean if people are reading the trump thread and rating people for talking politics you're probably a goofy fuck who can safely be ignored.
> 
> Once again, as spergs complain about stickers, I will remind everyone:
> Stickers do not impact your usage of the site. They are there for feedback. What you do with feedback is your call, but if the readers of a thread are reacting overwhelmingly negative to your posts, chances are the majority is right and your posts are shit.


It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.



Canine with Fangs said:


> It's a sticker you braindead, pimple licking, NIGGER. Kill yourself.


Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus and I hope your children are born retarded.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Dec 16, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.
> 
> 
> Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus, you piece of spam. Hope your children are born retarded.


Holy shit you're a fucking dweeb, what's going to happen if the funny number goes down huh? You're "penalized" ? By a lower number on your profile? Fucking faggot, if my kids are born retarded Ill be a good father and beat them to death before they can grow up to sob about an emoji online like your dad should have you stupid NIGGER.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 16, 2021)

Canine with Fangs said:


> Holy shit you're a fucking dweeb, what's going to happen if the funny number goes down huh? You're "penalized" ?


Ask Kim Jong Null. He's the rocket scientist who thought it was a good fucking idea. 


Canine with Fangs said:


> By a lower number on your profile? Fucking faggot, if my kids are born retarded Ill be a good father and beat them to death before they can grow up to sob about an emoji online like your dad should have you stupid NIGGER.


I like it when my first impression about someone being a worthless sack of biofuel waiting to be harvested gets proven right. Have a nice life, pig fucker.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 16, 2021)

Null said:


> I am discouraging off topic discussion with a feedback system that already works. You're proposing a hard rule as if it's even possible to empirically determine how much is too much and needs to be banned.
> 
> "Jeez NULL! If you want to discourage something why not onboard a dozen new mods and start weighing the grains of salt in a post and banning everyone who has too many!"
> 
> Cuz that's stupid. Eat your stickers.


Is discussing politics at all considered political sperging when posting in a thread in an on-topic board?


----------



## Book Thief (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Ask Kim Jong Null. He's the rocket scientist who thought it was a good fucking idea.
> 
> I like it when my first impression about someone being a worthless sack of biofuel waiting to be harvested gets proven right. Have a nice life, pig fucker.


_"M-Muh KARMA!!!!"_

Holy shit dude, calm the fuck down. It's just a sticker.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.


I've done nothing to you. People are trolling you because you're crying about it.


----------



## DoubleD (Dec 17, 2021)

Idiot Asshole said:


> Not even a day in and retards are already mass negrating each other with Moai
> This is the future that you(null) chose
> View attachment 2802675








The KF logo looks like SJW greenhair. Cannot unsee.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Dec 17, 2021)

How many social credit points does the Moai take off?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.
> 
> 
> Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus and I hope your children are born retarded.


mad


----------



## Canoodler (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.
> 
> 
> Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus and I hope your children are born retarded.


lol calm down.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 17, 2021)

How is sticker bullying even real. Like nigger, just close your eyes. Hahahahaha


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Ask Kim Jong Null. He's the rocket scientist who thought it was a good fucking idea.
> 
> I like it when my first impression about someone being a worthless sack of biofuel waiting to be harvested gets proven right. Have a nice life, pig fucker.


Lmao go and shove all the maois you're getting up your neovag and dilate faggot, maybe then you'll calm down.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.
> 
> 
> Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus and I hope your children are born retarded.


Why, in the midst of your sperging, to you insist on calling him Dear Leader?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 17, 2021)

Kraz said:


> Why, in the midst of your sperging, to you insist on calling him Dear Leader?


The correct term is Dear Feeder


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> It's not even coming from the regulars of the thread, it's from people simply bombing it. So yea, dear leader, you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads, and it DOES matter when this place has a social credit score, another of your galaxy brained moves. Consider that for a fucking minute or two.
> 
> 
> Not my fault Dear Leader built this place to have a social credit score. Go fuck a cactus and I hope your children are born retarded.





Frank West said:


> Ask Kim Jong Null. He's the rocket scientist who thought it was a good fucking idea.
> 
> I like it when my first impression about someone being a worthless sack of biofuel waiting to be harvested gets proven right. Have a nice life, pig fucker.






Fentanyl Floyd said:


> How many social credit points does the Moai take off?


Only -1, so not enough.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 17, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> How is sticker bullying even real. Like nigger, just close your eyes. Hahahahaha


You know, that was another question I was going to ask. If the ratings for the thunderdome were limited to avoid people going on negrating sprees on other people's posts... doesn't this kind of encourage that behavior? A bit of a mixed signal there.


----------



## Sperghetti (Dec 17, 2021)

I like how every time I've seen this get used, it's been on a post that was in no way political whatsoever. It's taken less than a week for people to just start using it as another Autistic/Dumb/MOTI sticker.

Also, I thought it was a Moai because Null just liked that emoji. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Dec 17, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> I like how every time I've seen this get used, it's been on a post that was in no way political whatsoever. It's taken less than a week for people to just start using it as another Autistic/Dumb/MOTI sticker.
> 
> Also, I thought it was a Moai because Null just liked that emoji. Can't say I blame him.


Yet another change that _should_ improve the site but doesn't because we're all retarded.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 17, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> You know, that was another question I was going to ask. If the ratings for the thunderdome were limited to avoid people going on negrating sprees on other people's posts... doesn't this kind of encourage that behavior? A bit of a mixed signal there.


Null doesn't like political talk in his gossip website. Unfortunately, a _ton _of lolcows are ridiculously political so it's a bit of a shot in the foot.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 17, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> I don't really mind a new sticker, more is better and all that. But the intent behind it, I think, is nonsensical. If you want politics gone so badly @Null I don't get why you don't just ban all threads/posts outside of the Thunderdome after a certain date.
> 
> Some cows/topics are going to be inherently political and there's an entire section on trannies. If you really want politics gone from the regular boards you can't half-ass it and a rating isn't going to keep people from doing it. Just my two cents on it.


If someone is making a relevant political point in a lolcow thread then I wouldn't  them. I'd only break out the if it was an autistic shoehorn of their retarded beliefs. Nobody should really get mad about meaningless stickers on kiwifarms.ru, if anyone is then they should reconsider their life choices even more urgently than the average insane user of this webzone.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 17, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> meaningless stickers


>Meaningless
>Literally referred to as a social credit score by the most powerful man on the site.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> >Meaningless
> >Literally referred to as a social credit score by the most powerful man on the site.


I don't know if @Hollywood Hulk Hogan has shared his opinion yet.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 17, 2021)

Hitman One said:


> If someone is making a relevant political point in a lolcow thread then I wouldn't  them. I'd only break out the if it was an autistic shoehorn of their retarded beliefs. Nobody should really get mad about meaningless stickers on kiwifarms.ru, if anyone is then they should reconsider their life choices even more urgently than the average insane user of this webzone.


Sure, I get that and agree ultimately that they're just stickers. But -


Frank West said:


> >Meaningless
> >Literally referred to as a social credit score by the most powerful man on the site.


while I might agree that they're meaningless, it seems _odd_ that they'd be removed from the thunderdome for "misuse" and people complaining about it when the most this new sticker has been used for is what was essentially the reason they were removed from the thunderdome over in the first place.

Again, just seems incongruent to me.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 17, 2021)

Friendly Primarina said:


> Yet another change that _should_ improve the site but doesn't because we're all retarded.


I mean fuck social credit scores as a meme or not in any context. I absolutely hate upvoting and downvoting things.



But as an indicator for a specific behaviour/opinion of something in a specific thread it can be cool, I don't mind more stickers for that.  People are probably too autistic to care but  Im sure it can dissuade some of the worst offenders if they get completely spammed senseless with it.


----------



## Book Thief (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank West said:


> >Meaningless
> >Literally referred to as a social credit score by the most powerful man on the site.


>Whines about a meaningless number on a tard-mocking site.
>Fails to recognize obvious humor and sarcasm.
>Wonders why his peer users are mocking him.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 18, 2021)

moai are very cool








						Moai - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Frank West said:


> you just penalized people for talking politics in political threads


As they should be.


----------



## Spedestrian (Dec 20, 2021)

Frank West said:


> Why the FUCK are we allowing it's use IN POLITICAL THREADS?


lol you're Moaied at the Internet


----------



## Autistic Joe (Dec 20, 2021)

Spedestrian said:


> lol you're Moaied at the Internet
> View attachment 2813814


We need an animated version of that, singing Broadway show-tunes or something. It would be the Kiwi Farms version of "Big Mouth Billy Bass".


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 28, 2021)

Why isnt this in GD?


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jan 5, 2022)

Enable the Moai sticker for the Off-topic boards as well.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jan 26, 2022)




----------

